# Rockfishing in Portugal



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (13. Juni 2006)

Ich bin im Juli in Cavoiero und möchte dort ein wenig Angeln.

Soweit ich weiss wird dort hauptsächlich von den Klippen gefischt. Welches Gerät und welche Köder benutzt man.

Wer hat Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*

Moin,

also ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie die Verhaeltnisse in Portugal sind, aber ich fische seit einigen Jahren generell "rockfishing" oder von Klippen.

Daher ein paar ganz generelle Hinweise: Falls Du von den Klippen fischen willst, brauchst Du Geraet, mit dem Du in der Lage bist, einen Fisch hochzuhieven - also entweder eine sehr kraeftige Angelrute/rolle oder alternativ ein Cliff Gaff / Kescher, der an der Angelschnur runtergelassen werden kann, um den Fisch zu landen. So kannst Du dann mit deiner normalen Brandungsausruestung fischen. Informiere Dich vorher, wo man sicher fischen kann!

Falls Du "rockfishing" machen willst (definiere das mal so, dass Du nur etwas hoeher als die Wasserlinie bist und daher mit dem Wasser in Beruehrung kommen kannst) brauchst Du spezielle Schuhe (mit Nieten in den Sohlen zum besseren Halt) und eine Schwimmweste und ein Seil koennen sinnvoll sein. 
Informiere Dich ueber Tidenstaende/hoehen und "Swell" (Wellenhoehe?) sowie Wind - Kenntnis ueber diese Umstaende koennen Leben retten...

Hoffe das hilft, 
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*

Hallo Ansgar, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass du von den Klippen mit einer mind. 3.90m Rute fischt und da vornehmlich auf Grund. Das bedeutet für mich ich kann meine normales Ostsee Brandungsgeschirr benutzen. Was mich aber besonders interessiert ist das Fischen mit Schwimmern von den Klippen. Hast du damit auch Erfahrungen ?

Gruss Olli


----------



## hauki (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*

Hallo,

Rockfishing in Portugal kann ziemlich extrem ausfallen. Das Bild stammt vom Cabo de Sao Vicente (Atlantik). Die Klippen sind bis zu 69m hoch!







Lange Ruten werden bevorzugt. Teilweise wird mit Schwimmer/Wasserkugel direkt in der Gischt gefischt. Die Wellen spülen Nahrung aus den Felsen, die von den Fischen aufgenommen werden. Zur Landung wird ein spezieller Korb eingesetzt, der an langer Schnur abgelassen wird.

Ich konnte von den Felsen grosse Schwärme von Meeräschen beobachten (respektable Grössen). Sicher werden auch noch andere Arten so erbeutet.

Viel Spass beim Rockfishing & sei vorsichtig!
/hauki


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*

Danke für den Rat  Ich denke, ich werde es an Stellen versuchen, die nicht so exponiert sind. Bei 69 Metern muss die Wasserkugel ja schon fast Kinderkopfgross sein, damit man sie sieht )

Gruss Olli


----------



## der_Jig (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*

war auch schon oft in Portugal und habe dort den mutigen Männern lange zugeschaut...
Glaub Sagres, also am westlichsten Punkt, ist auch so ein "Hot Spot"...
Allerdings ist das ne ganz schön gefährliche Angelegenheit. Die Klippen sind wirklich richtig hoch und teilweise klettern die Einheimischen an Punkte wo sie gerade so eben stehen können und kein Mensch eigentlich weiß wie sie dort hingekommen sind!
Würde dir von einem solchen Abenteuer eher abraten und eher Molen und Häfen aufsuchen, dort hast du auch eine Menge Fisch. In Alvor, nähe Albufeira, wäre ein Beispiel! Meine Tante hat dort gelebt und ich war wie gesagt oft dort. Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch kleinere "Rocks" von denen das Fischen dann wiederrum Spass macht... 

Zum Gerät kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Lange, kräftige Ruten und dann den Fischkorb den du an deiner Schnuur herunterlässt. der stülpt sich dann über deinen Fang und du ziehst ihn mit einer Leine dann hoch...

Wasserkugeln hab ich selten gesehen, hab nur diese riesigen Korkschwimmer in Errinnerung!

Gefangen wurde eigentlich immer ganz gut... Köder waren Garnelen und Fischstückchen (Sardinen und co.)... und im Hafen hab ich immer mit so superekligen Würmern geangelt, die wirklich eklig und fies waren... Haben ein Mördermaul und scheuen es auch nciht einzusetzen... weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie die sich geschimpft haben... Aber die Portugiesen sind ja supernett und hilfsbereit!


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rockfishing in Portugal*



			
				Deichhuhnumsetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Deinen Ausführungen entnehme ich, dass du von den Klippen mit einer mind. 3.90m Rute fischt und da vornehmlich auf Grund. Das bedeutet für mich ich kann meine normales Ostsee Brandungsgeschirr benutzen. Was mich aber besonders interessiert ist das Fischen mit Schwimmern von den Klippen. Hast du damit auch Erfahrungen ?
> 
> Gruss Olli




Hi Olli - 

ich denke Deine Brandungsruten sind okay fuer den Anfang. 

Ja, ich fische auch mit Schwimmer. Kannst alles moegliche nehmen, allerdings brauchst Du natuerlich etwas groessere Schwimmer wenn Du aus grossen Hoehen fischen willst. Von den Klippen kannst Du bei ablandigem Wind gut mit Ballons fischen....

Normalerweise fische ich mit 20gr Trabucco Stipposen wenn ich auf Meeraeschen oder so direkt im Ozean fische (im Hafen brauchst Du natuerlich viel weniger) - allerdings ist das nicht von den Klippen, sondern nahe der Wasserlinie. 

Die ganze Klippengeschichte und das Rockfishing sind nicht ungefaehrlich - evtl, gibt es da auch gutes Angeln vom Strand (Wolfsbarsche?) das Du machen kannst. Ansonsten empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall einen ortskundigen Angler dabei zu haben, der kann Dir dann auch die beste Techniken zeigen.
Ganz generell wuerde ich davon absehen fuer einen Urlaub spezielles Geraet zu kaufen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------

